# DLR DLR.U information conflict which one is right?



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

If you go here you'll see the official Horizons pdf about using DLR to convert currencies. Look at the table and you will see the management fee is listed as .45% annualized, and the management fee cost on the 10000 dollar transaction is .37 cents for a total transaction cost of .40%.

Now go here you'll get the official Horizons page for DLR. Scroll down and click on the link that says A LOW COST WAY TO CONVERT YOUR DOLLARS. Now on that table the management fee is still .45% annualized but the management fee cost on the 10000 trade is 45 dollars for a total transaction cost of .85%

.37 cents and .40% or 45 dollars and .85%....which one is it?


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

There's a note on the bottom saying this is based on a one year holding period, so that's where you would incur the extra $45 cost


----------



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks webber22, I missed that. I think I figured out the .37 cents. 

45/365=.12328

.12328 X3=.36986 or .37 cents.

I guess they figure you will hold DLR for 3 days doing the gambit.


----------

